

Show HN:  A service locator for PostgreSQL UDF's - einhverfr
http://search.cpan.org/~einhverfr/PGObject-Simple-Role-0.51/lib/PGObject/Simple/Role.pm

======
einhverfr
Github repo at [https://github.com/einhverfr/PGObject-Simple-
Role/tree/maste...](https://github.com/einhverfr/PGObject-Simple-
Role/tree/master) but linked to the CPAN page because there are examples of
how it works there.

I wrote this as a basic service locator for PostgreSQL stored procedures. It
is a variant on the way things have developed in LedgerSMB. My hope is that
this sort of thing will be built for other languages and used in other
programs. The main idea is to help ensure that one can wrap PostgreSQL db's in
a sane functional API that can be loosely coupled from application logic so
that it can evolve and applications can catch up.

